# RaceChip US shutdown?



## Havox (Mar 8, 2017)

Apparently RaceChip USA has shutdown according to a facebook post last month:

https://www.facebook.com/racechipchiptuningUSA/posts/1578571972235339

They're recommending a company called CPA Chiptuning, does anyone know anything about this company? They also offer OEM branding. Does that mean that Racechip brands CPA Chiptuning hardware?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow..for those that bought it, good luck with a warranty claim and having to ship parts to Germany. 

And yes there is one company that makes the product and multiple companies can pay to brand it as their own. I have seen the same happen with solar panels (worked in the industry for 8 years). A lesser quality product is always used for re-branding. 

Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## craveforyou (Mar 8, 2010)

I just put an order for a racechip GTS.
It is on sale for $499 and you can get an additional 15% off with this promo code GTS_USA


----------

